# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install >  پوشه windows در لیست پوشه های برنامه نیست! لطفا راهنمایی کنید

## nekooee

سلام من می خوام چندتا فونت نصب کنم که باید اونها رو در پوشه font بریزم ولی تو قسمتی که پوشه ها رو نشون میده فقط 
common file folder
app data folder
applicatio data folder
هست و پوشه ویندوز نیست. حالا باید چیکار کنم؟ من به صورت msi basic پروژم رو ساختم.

----------

